# Cutting a stud on load bearing wall



## timw (Jan 11, 2009)

I need to cut a stud to make room for an in wall speaker. Once cut I was going to remove the bottom portion of the stud and put a new header at the top of the opening(bottom of the existing stud) and use a new 2x4 trimmer, screwed into existing studs on each side of the new header.

Is it absolutely neccessary to support the ceiling while I do this? Studs are 16 on center and there is a second story above.

Thanks


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

no, but when you cut this stud you will notice it will bind the blade. You might want to angle a longer 2 X 4 into the top plate supporting it to the floor to remove the tension.


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

If you do cut out this stud, you definately do need to header it off. _In most cases_ removal of one bearing stud won't cause structural sagging in the short time it takes to cut it out and header it off.


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

thekctermite said:


> If you do cut out this stud, you definately do need to header it off. _In most cases_ removal of one bearing stud won't cause structural sagging in the short time it takes to cut it out and header it off.


post does state a new header was to be used.


----------



## butlersprints (Nov 28, 2008)

Perhaps I'm not seeing the whole picture here. Why not locate speaker between the studs? Please explain. :whistling2:


----------



## timw (Jan 11, 2009)

I need to center the speaker under the TV. Unfortunately the stud is dead center where the speaker needs to go. I wish I could just put it between the studs. That would save me a lot of work including taking down and putting back a 200 pound plasma!


----------

